# Stirrup length?



## xNigelx

I think my stirrups are too short. What do you all think? I will show you both SJ and XC, since those are two different lengths. When talking about my stirrup length, please clarify which length [XC or SJ] you are refering too. Thank you!

*Show Jumping*
Getting ready to jump, warm up [stretchy trot]





































*Cross Country*















































Feel free to critique anything!


----------



## GeminiJumper

In general, you really need to get your heels down. Once that happens, your legs should lengthen out and your leg angle shouldn't be as tight. And you really appear to be gripping with your knee because your lower leg is swinging back in all the pictures and it rarely looks like your legs are touching your horse's sides!!

But your jumping position is great!!! (Besides your lower leg) You are waiting for your horse horse to jump. In the second picture, you're doing a great automatic release and in the other photos, just lower your hands a couple of inches. You are looking up and ahead to whatever is coming your way so you are ready for the next fence to tackle.

Great job!!! Fix your lower leg position and I'd say you could go really far!!!!


----------



## Pinocchios Girl

Frannie!!! I would deff say that your stirrups are a bit short. In SJ I would say put them down about two holes. and about one for XC. Otherwise you guys look wonderful as usual. =]


----------



## PicturePerfect

I personally think your stirrups are way too short. Your leg has swung back in all of the pictures because of the extremely short length of the stirrups. I can see that you are having difficulty stretching your heels down. I would like to see them rolled down two - four holes, depending on the hole length. I would start by lowering them one hole at a time to get used to the feeling.

To measure the correct length of your stirrup, you should drop your feet out and then see where the stirrups touch. They should be touching your ankles, as shown in this picture.










As for the jumping, I think you are a very strong rider and you only need a few tweaks here and there. 

- I love how you are not over-jumping your horse. Most riders tend to fall forward when jumping, but you have stayed back and let your horse jump for you. Excellent job there.

- Your heels have popped back from pinching with your knee instead of letting it relax. Lowering your stirrups will help this.

- In some of the jumping pictures your back is a little rounded, so try to keep it flat.

- I love how your eyes are up and you have a nice release. I would love to see you with an auto-release. I think you are at the right stage to learn that.

I'm not a Cross-Country person so I'm not going to critique that, but your horse is gorgeous and you two make an excellent pair.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## PoptartShop

First off, great pictures- nice job!  I think your stirrups are a bit short in the SJ pics, I'd lower them a hole or two. That might help with your leg position & if you're feeling a bit 'held back' that will make that go away.


----------



## crossiii

Frannieeeeeee. hi. and you guys look wonderful as usual. I would say yes, drop your stirrups at least 2 holes. As everyone else has said. I feel like everyone has covered what I wanted to say. sooo basically this was unnecessary, but i love you. and you look awesome.


----------



## xNigelx

Thank you everybody for your help and compliments! I'm thinking of trying a goal of 2 down for SJ and one down for XC. We'll see. I'll try to get pictures ASAP, post them back up, and ya'll can see what to do next. Thank you guys so much! I think 3 or 4 may be too much, since the holes are fairly spaced apart. But hey, we'll try! Thank you all so much again, and please feel free to continue to critique and give me stirrup advice.


----------



## PicturePerfect

xNigelx said:


> Thank you everybody for your help and compliments! I'm thinking of trying a goal of 2 down for SJ and one down for XC. We'll see. I'll try to get pictures ASAP, post them back up, and ya'll can see what to do next. Thank you guys so much! I think 3 or 4 may be too much, since the holes are fairly spaced apart. But hey, we'll try! Thank you all so much again, and please feel free to continue to critique and give me stirrup advice.


You're welcome. You and your horse make a great team!


----------



## JumperDreams94

Yup, I definetely think you'll go better with 2 shorter SJ and 1 shorter XC. Overall your equitation is pretty good though.


----------



## xNigelx

Thank you! I've already lowered them 1 hole and am working on 2. And possibly 3? HAHA. Lets not get ahead of myself.


----------



## anrz

For SJ, I would say that for that height of jump you could lengthen your stirrups maybe two or three holes (it depends on how close together your stirrup holes are) so that it is easier for you to get in the correct position. Also your legs will be able to get more under you. For XC, I'm no expert but you could probably go down a BIT. But I'm not really sure.


----------



## RedHawk

No critique from me... but your horse looks scarily like mine, so of course i think he's gorgeous! :lol: You both look awesome!


----------



## Solon

They are jockey short! Nice position though.


----------



## smrobs

Not that my opinion means much here because I don't ride english, but I think they are too short and throwing your leg position off.


----------



## ohhellneely

They are way short. 
Does that not hurt your ankle? lol
For SJ your anlke is just bent awkwardly making you leg swing back and making it hard to get you heals down right. 
Your postion looks great though and will look even better once you get your leg stretched out.

XC, I would let it down a hole I think... not as bad as SJ, but the bend in your ankle still isn't quite right.


----------



## BeauReba

Definitely too short for flat, a bit too short for SJ... I donèt know anything about XC though.


----------

